# Rom ist zum größten Deutschen abzocker Spiel geworden



## Gnuspel (19. Februar 2010)

also bei der Überschrift erübrigt sich hier noch etwas dazu zu setzen


----------



## nirvanager1 (19. Februar 2010)

warum sollte es abzocke sein?
1. Ist es ein F2P spiel und i-woher muss ja Geld für weiterentwicklung kommen
2. Ist man nicht gezwungen echtes Geld zu investieren
3. Hilft es dem Spiel sich zu entwickeln und das neue Chapter hinzu kommen denn,
4. Ohne Geld tut sich nix

MfG

Edit: die umfragen über Spiele, die nicht WoW sind, kannst vergessen auf Buffed, da alle WoW Fanboys die Umfrage kaputt machen, ohne auch nur eine minute RoM gespielt zu haben oder ein anderes Spiel von welchem die Umfrage handelt.


----------



## bvboli (19. Februar 2010)

ich find net das ROM ne abzocke ist


----------



## Abigayle (19. Februar 2010)

Abzocker? Wo bitte? Im Shop ist NICHTS was ZWINGEND notwendig ist zum Spielen. Mounts kannste auch mieten, Rüssis gibts InGame genug, Waffen ebenso, Im Shop ist alles kosmiethischer Natur oder halt Gimicks die nicht soooo wichtig wären.

Kurzuum: NIEMAND zwingt dich Geld auszugeben in Shop... Ich hab nicht einen Cent ausgegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (19. Februar 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Abzocker? Wo bitte? Im Shop ist NICHTS was ZWINGEND notwendig ist zum Spielen. Mounts kannste auch mieten, Rüssis gibts InGame genug, Waffen ebenso, Im Shop ist alles kosmiethischer Natur oder halt Gimicks die nicht soooo wichtig wären.
> 
> Kurzuum: NIEMAND zwingt dich Geld auszugeben in Shop... Ich hab nicht einen Cent ausgegeben.
> 
> ...



mehr gibts dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromark (19. Februar 2010)

RoM ist meiner meinung nach super und den Item shop braucht man nicht benutzen ...


----------



## Skyler93 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich weis ihr seit aller der meinung das es keine Abzocke ist,
ich vor nen halben jahr (wenn nciht länger) war der meinung das es auch keine abzocke ist
najo wann mir der dolch aufeinmal weg war mit meinen shcurken, worin echt viel geld steckte, und der gm mir als ersatz für einen datenbank fehler nur den dolch + die makelose fusionssteine gab anstatt den grad war ich wütend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich gucks mir wahrscheinlich wieder an da mir mein cousa equip herstellen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


abzocke ansich ist es nicht, kostet nichts, man muss nix ausgeben, man kann aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


trotzdem need mein dolch wieder ;(
und seit diesen neuenevent da bei der tussi in varanas ist pferdemietscheine holen eh sehr leicht gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (20. Februar 2010)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> Edit: die umfragen über Spiele, die nicht WoW sind, kannst vergessen auf Buffed, da alle WoW Fanboys die Umfrage kaputt machen, ohne auch nur eine minute RoM gespielt zu haben oder ein anderes Spiel von welchem die Umfrage handelt.



Öhm ich will mir ja nicht selbst ins Bein schiessen aber ich bin selbst WoW-Spieler (ja ich weis der großteil der Community is zum kotzen geworden, klingt hart ist aber so) und ich denke schon des Denkens mächtig zu sein. 

Genauso wie du seh ich den Aspekt so, dass RoM kostenlos ist und niemand die Pflicht hat etwas zu bezahlen. Allerdings ist klar, dass keiner Geld irgendwo rein investiert, wenn er sich keinen Gewinn erhofft. Und durch zahlende Spieler werden Addons entwickelt, Patch´s programmiert, Server und Angestellte bezahlt. Natürlich kommen noch massig weitere Kosten dazu.

mfg

CP

P.s.: hört bitte auf andere leute als "scheiss-kiddy-wow-fanboy" zu beleidigen nur weil ihnen das spiel gefällt. ihr kennt die leute in den seltensten fällen und ihr selber wollt garantiert auch nicht grundlos platt gemacht werden oder? danke für euer verständis


----------



## Buldr (20. Februar 2010)

Ich werde jetzt ins Bett gehen und beten:

Lieber Gott, lass jedem sein Spiel, das ihm gefällt und mach, das solche unnötigen Flame / Spam / Nerv Threads verschwinden. Gib bitte manchen Leuten mehr Gehirn, eine bessere Rechtschreibung und mir stärkere Nerven. Amen.
Ich bin der Meinung, jeder muss wissen, ob er in RoM Geld investiert, es muss aber niemand. Ich habe das Spiel auch gespielt und keinen Cent ausgegeben. Natürlich dauert der Fortschritt dann etwas länger, aber das soll ja eigentlich Spaß machen das Spielen. Ich finde auch, jeder soll das machen, was er will, hallo? ich spiele zur Erholung und zum Spaß und auch ich spiele WoW. Dass in RoM Gegenstände abhanden kommen, stimmt, aber mal ehrlich, wenn ich nichts dafür zahle, kann ich über sowas hinwegsehen. Und so könnte ich nun noch einen Roman weiter schreiben, gar nicht so einfach auf einer Netbook Tastatur mit großen Fingern oO. Aber alles wichtige wurde schon gesagt, also gute Nacht allerseits, und bitte, hört auf zu flamen und vor allem, man kann seine Meinung auch mal für sich behalten, die muss nicht jeder sofort erfahren.


----------



## jolk (20. Februar 2010)

dein eingangspost könnte ruhig umfassender sein und sagen wieso du darauf kommst? schließlich ist Rom ein F2P, Free to P(l)ay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deswegen kannst du auch nicht sagen, dass es das größte abzocker spiel ist, da man selber bestimmt wie viel man zahlt...


----------



## derechtesaroman (20. Februar 2010)

Glaub diese frage würden die meisten auch bei fast allen anderen F2P Spielen mit ja beantworten nur mit den unterschied das man bei den meisten anderen F2p Games keine Ingame Wärung in CS Shop Währung tauschen kann.Bei WOW wird ja auch inzwischen damit angefangen nach und nach zusätzlich zu den Abo gebühren einen CS Shop aufzubauen


----------



## Skyler93 (20. Februar 2010)

Was mich an dieses "item abhanden kommen" nervt ist, das ich sehr lange gefarmt habe, noch dazu, andere kaufen es sich einfach mit bargeld, nun hab ihc das item, und nach ner woche ist es weg, das versaut einen spielspaß glaubt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


abzocke die haben mir zeit abgezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




uuuuunnnd auf keeiiinen fall hat mir das spaß gemacht die farmerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zudem ich keinen 50er hatte zu de rzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber deswegen habe ich auch keinen thread aufgemacht, ich hab nur geflamed in einen anderen flame thread (diesen heir XD)
aber rom ist trotzdem ein gutes spiel, und ich möchts vllt nochmal anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (20. Februar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Was mich an dieses "item abhanden kommen" nervt ist, das ich sehr lange gefarmt habe, noch dazu, andere kaufen es sich einfach mit bargeld, nun hab ihc das item, und nach ner woche ist es weg, das versaut einen spielspaß glaubt mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zeit abgezockt? Hmmm, man "verdaddelt" Zeit, wenn man sich schlechte Filme anschaut, man "Verplämpert" Zeit, indem man sich Stundenlangt mit der/dem Schwiegermutter/-Vater über unsinnige Themen unterhalten muss, man "vergeudet" Zeit für unbezahlte Überstunden,....
Da kannste auch nicht meckern, wer gibt mir die Zeit wieder, oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharqaas (20. Februar 2010)

Wer jetzt erst Checkt das ROM nen Abzocker Spiel ist tut mir echt Leid! Das Spiel ist darauf ausgelegt das man spätestens im Endgame Geld ausgeben muss um dabei sein zu können. Dann ist der Geldbetrag im Monat hier höher als bei P2P MMO's mit den selben Features! Ohne Geld zu investieren kann man am Endgame nicht Teilnehmen.

Dann macht es Frogster auch noch so das sie häufig das Spiel umkrempeln um nochmehr Kohle abzocken zu können.

Have Fun euch rosaroten Brillen tragenden ROM Fanboys. 

ROM ist leider ein negativ Beispiel für Abzocke im F2P MMO Sektor. Andere Spiele machen es da besser und sind nicht so abhängig vom Cashshop. Am besten ist es immer noch für Endgame Spieler auf ein P2P MMO zurückzugreifen wo alles drin ist und man nur einen geringen Betrag im Monat zahlt.

Hinzu kommt das der Support in ROM nicht vorhanden ist oder in den seltensten Fällen mal weiterhilft. Verlorenen (Bugs, Fehler) Items aus dem Shop oder Diamanten werden nicht ersetzt. 

Und an die Flamer, nein ich bin kein WoW Spieler und ja ich habe schon diverse F2P hinter mir.

Atm spiele ich Herr der Ringe Online und Allods.

mfg


----------



## Archonlord (20. Februar 2010)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> Wer jetzt erst Checkt das ROM nen Abzocker Spiel ist tut mir echt Leid! Das Spiel ist darauf ausgelegt das man spätestens im Endgame Geld ausgeben muss um dabei sein zu können. Dann ist der Geldbetrag im Monat hier höher als bei P2P MMO's mit den selben Features! Ohne Geld zu investieren kann man am Endgame nicht Teilnehmen.
> 
> Dann macht es Frogster auch noch so das sie häufig das Spiel umkrempeln um nochmehr Kohle abzocken zu können.
> 
> ...



sowas von /sign

aber man kennts ja.. wer ein spiel spielt verteidigt es erstmal.. nur lustigerweise mit immer den selben lahmen argumenten ..man muss ja nicht.. lol XD
man muss nicht erfolgreich spielen,man muss nicht am endgame mit spaß teilnehmen,man muss nix kaufen und man muss ja auch nicht so viel spaß mit nem ordentlichen game für ne geringe gebühr und dafür anständiger leistung haben... omg frogster is der letze saftladen ,aber wer hat schon die beta gezockt und is jetzt noch dabei (OHNE ZU LÖHNEN!)..
hf with crap und verweigert euch weiterhin anständiger Spiele.. (die durchaus auch f2p sein können)


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (20. Februar 2010)

Man ist NICHT (!!!) gezwungen Geld auszugeben.
Und Frogster , Runewaker und co. denken auch nicht nur an Geld , sonst hätten sie zB nicht eingeführt das man Diamanten im AH für Gold kaufen/verkaufen kann.
Es ist halt ein Free-To-Play Spiel und da gibt es halt ein Item-Shop und PUNKT.
Mich regen echt die WoW-Fan-Boys auf , die über jedes Spiel was nicht mit WoW zu tun hat sich aufregen.

Fazit : Hört auf mit der Scheiße ! Ihr seid nicht gezwungen das Spiel zu spielen !

MFG DaRkHeLLBoY95 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(PS.: Ich hab bis jetzt auch noch kein Cent ausgegeben , und bin trotzdem in den Instanzen wie HdO , HdÜ etc. dabei.)


----------



## Dini (20. Februar 2010)

Hab hier mal sauber gemacht.
Bedenkt bitte, das im Forum die Nettiquette gilt bevor ihr etwas postet.
Das führt nicht nur dazu das Themen offen für sachliche Diskussionen bleiben, sondert verhindert auch Verwarnungen durch Moderatoren.

(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


----------



## Sharqaas (20. Februar 2010)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> Man ist NICHT (!!!) gezwungen Geld auszugeben.
> Und Frogster , Runewaker und co. denken auch nicht nur an Geld , sonst hätten sie zB nicht eingeführt das man Diamanten im AH für Gold kaufen/verkaufen kann.
> Es ist halt ein Free-To-Play Spiel und da gibt es halt ein Item-Shop und PUNKT.
> Mich regen echt die WoW-Fan-Boys auf , die über jedes Spiel was nicht mit WoW zu tun hat sich aufregen.
> ...



Gut das du mein Post garnicht gelsen hast und trotzdem direkt los trollst. 

Sonst wüsstest du das ich kein WoW Fanboy bin -.-

Und man ist gewzungen Geld auszugeben wenn man nicht erst in einem Jahr im Endgame Content dabei sein will.

Und wenn du dich von Casshop Leuten durch die Inis ziehen lässt ist das dein Ding. Ich wurde nie mitgenommen weil ich ja kein Geld investiert habe und die Gruppen kein Bock haben mich zu ziehen.


Und möchte sehen das du ohne einen Cent ausgeben zu haben im PvP überlebst ...

F2P Spiele sind zum nebenbei zocken ganz Toll, aber sobald man richtig loslegen will, werden einem nur Steine in den Weg gelegt. Für Anfänger sind F2P Spiele toll und sie können mal schauen wie MMO's so funktionieren und wie es da abgeht. Sobald sie dann was richtiges spielen wollen gehen sie zum P2P wo alle die selben Vorrausetzungen haben und man keine Probleme mit 1000&#8364; Chars hat.


----------



## derechtesaroman (20. Februar 2010)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> Wer jetzt erst Checkt das ROM nen Abzocker Spiel ist tut mir echt Leid! Das Spiel ist darauf ausgelegt das man spätestens im Endgame Geld ausgeben muss um dabei sein zu können. Dann ist der Geldbetrag im Monat hier höher als bei P2P MMO's mit den selben Features! Ohne Geld zu investieren kann man am Endgame nicht Teilnehmen.
> 
> Dann macht es Frogster auch noch so das sie häufig das Spiel umkrempeln um nochmehr Kohle abzocken zu können.
> 
> ...



Naja WOW bekommt ja auch nach und nach noch einen zusätzlichen item shop + abo gebühren+kosten für die erweiterungen ob das auf dauer billiger ist?


----------



## Petu (20. Februar 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Im Shop ist alles kosmiethischer Natur oder halt Gimicks die nicht soooo wichtig wären.




Öhm stimmt das ? Also das die Dinge aus dem Shop nur "kosmetischer" Natur sind und im Spiel keine Verbesserung bringen ? Sprich: Mehr Schaden z.b. ?


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (20. Februar 2010)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> Gut das du mein Post garnicht gelsen hast und trotzdem direkt los trollst.
> 
> Sonst wüsstest du das ich kein WoW Fanboy bin -.-
> 
> ...




LOL ?
1. Lass ich mich nicht durch Inis ziehen , da es später überhaupt nix bringt
2. Spiele ich auf einem PvE und nicht auf einem PvP Server , also ist mir PvP latte , außer evtl paar mal in die Arena zu gehn
3. Habe ich nicht lange gebraucht mein EQ zusammen zusammeln um dann in die High-End Inis zukommen
4. Hab ich immernoch kein Cent ausgegeben
5. Sollen Spiele SPASS bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt komm nicht an wie , ich bin ein Hartz4-Empfänger der nix zu tun hat , Ich geh evtl noch zur Schule und hab noch was anderes zu tun als RoM zu zocken , und trotzdem hab ich was erreicht.
Man muss nur wissen wie man nach da oben kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichmed (20. Februar 2010)

also Leute die denken RoM wär ne Abzocke kann ich echt nicht verstehen, wenn man beim kauf im CS auf wichtige Dinge beschränkt (Mounts vielleicht Makellose), kommt, bis er highlvl is, locker mit soviel Geld aus wie er für ein WoW/Aion/sonstwas Abo in der Zeit zahlen würde.
 Außerdem kann man, wie schon gesagt, dias auch im ah kaufen und somit keinen cent ausgeben, dafür muss man hat mehr farmen, auf die Weis überlebt man auch im PvP. Und wenn man ein Jahr Spielen muss ums in hdo/ü zu schaffen na und, nur weil z.B. WoW zu tode generft wird damit jeder Honk in den Endcontent kommt ohne auch nur ein bisschen skill zu haben, muss das in RoM nicht auch so sein.
 (und wenns doch so ist dann sieh die dias die kaufen musst um vorran zu kommen als skill-Strafe wegen nicht könnens ^^)


----------



## Casp (20. Februar 2010)

Ich denke, hier wird eine unterschiedliche Definition von "Abzocke" verwendet, und genau das ist eine vollkommen falsche Grundlage für eine Diskussion.
Die einen argumentieren, man wird nicht gezwungen, den CS zu benutzen und man kann folglich nicht von "Abzocke" sprechen.
Die andere Seite hingegen sieht die fast unausweichliche Pflicht, den CS zu nutzen, um sowohl im PvP als auch im PvE bestehen zu können, sprich das Spiel richtig spielen zu können, als Abzocke. Verstärkt wird dies noch durch die Tatsache, dass Frogster diese Abhängigkeit Stück für Stück und quasi im Geheimen vergrößert hat. Steht nun wohl jedem frei, sich da eine Meinung zu bilden.

Von daher eine ziemlich sinnfreie Diskussion. Ich finde RoM übrigens einfach richtig schlecht.


----------



## Visssion (20. Februar 2010)

naja wie schon öfters erwähnt hier, niemand braucht die items ausm itemshop kaufen, niemand zwingt euch dazu von daher versteh ich das ganze nicht wirklich!


----------



## Casp (20. Februar 2010)

Visssion schrieb:


> naja wie schon öfters erwähnt hier, niemand braucht die items ausm itemshop kaufen, niemand zwingt euch dazu von daher versteh ich das ganze nicht wirklich!



Ich schon!


----------



## Visssion (20. Februar 2010)

achso also zwingen se dich die items zu kaufen so is das also ^^


----------



## Casp (20. Februar 2010)

Visssion schrieb:


> achso also zwingen se dich die items zu kaufen so is das also ^^



Hast du die Diskussion überhaupt verfolgt? Und mein Beitrag von wegen Definitionen?


----------



## Chrisjee (20. Februar 2010)

Dann schau dir die Preise bei Allods Online an.
6000 US Dollar für 10 lvl Rune oder wie das Teil heißt.


----------



## Casp (20. Februar 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Dann schau dir die Preise bei Allods Online an.
> 6000 US Dollar für 10 lvl Rune oder wie das Teil heißt.



Die Preise von Allods sind noch nichtmal bekannt gegeben worden.


----------



## Sharqaas (20. Februar 2010)

derechtesaroman schrieb:


> Naja WOW bekommt ja auch nach und nach noch einen zusätzlichen item shop + abo gebühren+kosten für die erweiterungen ob das auf dauer billiger ist?



Hm, schon wieder einer der meint alles hier nur auf WoW beziehen zu müssen.

Und nebenbei informieren bitte. WoW hat keinen Item Shop, sondern einen Pet Shop. Da gibt es nur passive Begleiter zu kaufen.

Und das Addons Geld kosten ist nunmal ganz normal ...


@Darkhell: Für dich ist das Thema erledigt? Und deswegen meinst du dir anmaßen zu können ein Thema für beendet zu erklären? LOL Diskutieren ist mit dir unmöglich. Und nur weil du kein PvP machst ist das nunmal Fakt wenn du das Spielen willst als nichtzahler, das man keine Chance hat. Da kommst mit deinen "Ich bin so cool und schaff auch alles ohne Shop" Sprüchen nicht Weit.

@Dante: "Wen interessiert deine Meinung" ?? WTF, wozu ist ein Forum da? Du hast wohl das Grundlegende Prinzip eines Forums nicht verstanden und musst hier Trollen.


Ihr unterscheidet euch in keinster Weise von denen von euch in einer Tour erwähnten WoW Fanboys. Nur das ihr ROM Fanboys seit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Chrisjee: Auch du solltest dich informieren! Das war ein Fehler im US Casshop. Die Server wurden mittlerweile wieder runtergefahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und der US Casshop hat Null mit dem deutschen zu tun. Bei uns bestimmt GPotato die Preise und nicht die Amis.


----------



## Kronis (20. Februar 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Die Preise von Allods sind noch nichtmal bekannt gegeben worden.



Da bist du aber falsch informiert den sie sind es !


----------



## Casp (20. Februar 2010)

Kronis schrieb:


> Da bist du aber falsch informiert den sie sind es !



Wirklich? Kannst du mir da bitte einen Link schicken, habe das wohl verschlafen :>


----------



## Archonlord (20. Februar 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Ich denke, hier wird eine unterschiedliche Definition von "Abzocke" verwendet, und genau das ist eine vollkommen falsche Grundlage für eine Diskussion.
> Die einen argumentieren, man wird nicht gezwungen, den CS zu benutzen und man kann folglich nicht von "Abzocke" sprechen.
> Die andere Seite hingegen sieht die fast unausweichliche Pflicht, den CS zu nutzen, um sowohl im PvP als auch im PvE bestehen zu können, sprich das Spiel richtig spielen zu können, als Abzocke. Verstärkt wird dies noch durch die Tatsache, dass Frogster diese Abhängigkeit Stück für Stück und quasi im Geheimen vergrößert hat. Steht nun wohl jedem frei, sich da eine Meinung zu bilden.
> 
> Von daher eine ziemlich sinnfreie Diskussion. Ich finde RoM übrigens einfach richtig schlecht.



so schauts aus ^^ /sign die 2.


----------



## Sharqaas (20. Februar 2010)

Kronis schrieb:


> Da bist du aber falsch informiert den sie sind es !



Seit wann das? Hab gerade eingeloggt und Shop is noch Offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nirvanager1 (20. Februar 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> Öhm ich will mir ja nicht selbst ins Bein schiessen aber ich bin selbst WoW-Spieler (ja ich weis der großteil der Community is zum kotzen geworden, klingt hart ist aber so) und ich denke schon des Denkens mächtig zu sein.
> 
> Genauso wie du seh ich den Aspekt so, dass RoM kostenlos ist und niemand die Pflicht hat etwas zu bezahlen. Allerdings ist klar, dass keiner Geld irgendwo rein investiert, wenn er sich keinen Gewinn erhofft. Und durch zahlende Spieler werden Addons entwickelt, Patch´s programmiert, Server und Angestellte bezahlt. Natürlich kommen noch massig weitere Kosten dazu.
> 
> ...



ja dann entschuldige ich mich bei dir. Stimmt ich habe die WoW Community dezent verallgemeinert, aber ich wollte nur die Leute ansprechen, die die Themen von anderen Spielen, die nichts mit WoW zu tun haben, nieder machen und i-ein blödsinn schreiben um die Leute zu verärgern.
War auch einmal WoW Spieler knapp 3 Jahre, aber ich mache keine anderen Spiele runter. Es geht auch so....


----------



## daidra (20. Februar 2010)

Also meine lieben Leute,

Ich kann nur auch noch mal wiederholen, dass Runes eine KOSTENLOSES UMSONST FREE GRATIS Game ist... Betonung auf KOSTENLOS UMSONST FREE GRATIS!! Wie bitte kann man da abgezockt werden außer vom DSL Anbieter, und dem Stromversorger? Is wohl alles eure eigene Schuld dann. 

MfG Daidra Tuath lvl 55/40 Mage/ Priest


(is schon merkwürdig, dass die leute die meinen dass Runes einne Abzocke is unerkannt bleiben wollen^^)


----------



## Archonlord (20. Februar 2010)

wieso unerkannt?? rom=abzocke und noch billig umgesetzt.. meine Meinung hier und jetzt


----------



## Kronis (21. Februar 2010)

Bisher empfinde ich Aion als die Größere Abzocke aber das ist ja Geschmacksache !


----------



## Giwopti (21. Februar 2010)

Abzocke muss jeder für sich selbst definieren, ob man jtzt 13 € im MOnat bezahlt oder halt mal ab und zu Geld in einem Item-Shop ausgibt.

Aber bezahlen in irgendeiner Weise muss man immer. Die Leute wollen ja etwas verdienen und geschenkt bekommt man heutzutage nix mehr. (und früher auch nicht)


----------



## Darkblood-666 (21. Februar 2010)

Tja so ist das bei F2P spielen mit Itemshop, wenn man sich druck macht muss man weit mehr Geld ausgeben wie für Abo Spiele.
Und wenn man sich nicht von selbst Druck macht weil man unbedingt mit den Bezahlern mithalten will sorgt die comunity dafür.
Sowas kann man nur Gratis spielen wenn man kein Interesse hat schnell zu leveln und den aktuellen Content zu erleben so lange er aktuell ist.
Nichts gegen RoM wenn man auf die Welt steht und es sich leisten kann oder man nicht zu hohe ansprüche stellt ist es toll, für mich wär das nix.
Abzocke ist es aber auch nicht meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (21. Februar 2010)

Archonlord schrieb:


> wieso unerkannt?? rom=abzocke und noch billig umgesetzt.. meine Meinung hier und jetzt



<zensiert> und zieh nicht die ganze Zeit über RoM her.
Ja es ist ein F2P mit nem Item-Shop , aber man ist nicht gezwungen echtes Geld auszugeben um sich die Sachen ausm I.-S. kaufen zu können.

Bleibt doch einfach bei euren Spielen , und zieht nicht über andere her.
Manche finden es Abzocke , andere halt nicht.

/vote 4 close²


----------



## Senseless6666 (21. Februar 2010)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> warum sollte es abzocke sein?
> 1. Ist es ein F2P spiel und i-woher muss ja Geld für weiterentwicklung kommen
> 2. Ist man nicht gezwungen echtes Geld zu investieren
> 3. Hilft es dem Spiel sich zu entwickeln und das neue Chapter hinzu kommen denn,
> ...




Schwachsinnig.. bei WoW machen es die anderen Fanboys genauso kaput... ist total schwachsinnig zu behaupten das die wow community schlimmer ist. es fällt mehr auf bei dieser großen spielerzahl.. prozentual gesehen habt ihr aba genausoviele deppen bei rom aion oder jedem anderen spiel.. da gibt es wenige ausnahmmen...

ich denke das viele für abzocke gevotet ham zeigt nunmal deren meinung und davon sind vllt 10% leute die rom nochnie gespielt ham.. aba auch leute wie ich dies kaum gespielt ham ham NEIN gevotet da es sicher keine abzocke ist bei nem free to play game nen cashshop zu haben....

auch der thread eröffner denkt das es abzocke ist...


----------



## Allexiella (21. Februar 2010)

Das mit der Abzocke bei ROm ist so´ne zweischneidige Sache.

Es ist Abzocke für die Leute, die das gleiche wollen wie 90% in WOW -> schnell leveln + die coolsten Klamotten (bestes Equip)

Es ist keine Abzocke für Leute, die noch Spaß am spielen haben und nicht innerhalb von kürzester Zeit im Endgame stehen wollen.


----------



## Jelly (21. Februar 2010)

Abzocke oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt ich find das Itemshop verfahren eher gefährlich als wirklich Abzocke. 

Wenn man sieht wie vorallem jüngere Menschen durch so Itemshops gerade zu in den Ruin gezogen werden weil sie Ständig für kleine Beträge einkaufen 
und Schlichtweg die übersicht verlieren oder jemanden sehen der schlicht nen besseres item hat dieses dann auch wollen und es sich zusammen kaufen dann 
fände ich es wünschenswert wenn solche Spiele ein höheres Mindestalter bekommen würden. Es gab schon mehrere Spieler die durch solche Spiele
Schulden angehäuft haben oder Eltern die selbige Schulden durch ihre Sprösslinge bekamen , natürlich ist auch dies nicht die Regel genausowenig wie 
Amokläufe aufgrund von Killerspielen . Aber die Gefahr ist nunmal da.

Bedenken sollte aber dennoch jeder für sich das nicht jeder so gut mit dem Geld haushalten kann oder es manche schlicht nicht wirklich lernen.
Da bringen die P2P MMOs wenigstens etwas mehr Sicherheit was die Kostenkontrolle angeht , solange man nicht illegale Angebote in Anspruch nimmt
oder sich wie bei WoW durch den "Pet Shop" übern Tisch ziehen lässt. Alles in allem bin ich gegen Itemshops die mehr als nur kosmetischer Natur sind 
und das ist bei ROM nunmal genauso wie bei Atlantica Online der Fall. Ich wünsche keinem das er jemals in die Situation kommt das er den überblick 
bei solchen Spielen über die Ausgaben verliert.


----------



## Allexiella (21. Februar 2010)

@Jelly,

das ist das, was ich meinte: Der hat starke Ausrüstung....WILL ICH AUCH, habe aber keine Lust, dafür Quests zu lösen oder Ini´s zu rennen -> also kaufe ich es mir.

(Persönliche Anmerkung: hat meiner Meinung nach den Sinn so eines Spieles verfehlt aber egal)

Solange es die Möglichkeit gibt, Ausrüstung zu kaufen, statt dafür zu "arbeiten" wird es immer welche geben, die lieber in den Shop gehen und hinterher Abzocke schreien!


----------



## nirvanager1 (21. Februar 2010)

Allexiella schrieb:


> @Jelly,
> 
> das ist das, was ich meinte: Der hat starke Ausrüstung....WILL ICH AUCH, habe aber keine Lust, dafür Quests zu lösen oder Ini´s zu rennen -> also kaufe ich es mir.
> 
> ...



Man kann KEINE AUSTRÜSTUNG im Shop kaufen!! nur so standart dinge wie +%EXP oder +%TP Tränke, oder Mounts...aber man kan keine Austrüstung kaufen...man kan nur seine jetzige verbessern durch Steine, aber das kann man mit ingame steinen auch nur dass man da mehr geduld braucht...


----------



## Allexiella (21. Februar 2010)

sorry,

wusste ich nicht, habe den shop noch nie benutzt.


----------



## Jelly (21. Februar 2010)

Es war auch schlichtweg nen Beispiel dafür was Ingame Shops halt durchaus ausrichten können Metin 2 hats halt zb vorgemacht.

Und nur mal eben seine jetzige Ausrüstung verbessern wofür man sonst farmen muss is also besser ? Es kommt immer auf selbe raus
alles was über Kosmetische dinge hinausgeht is schlichtweg unangebracht, zumindest in meinen Augen, jeder noch so kleine Spielerische Vorteil wird
irgendwann jemanden jemanden mehr als "nur" mal 10-20 Euro zu investieren. 
Und in Zeiten wo nen Familien Vater von 2 Kindern mit Hartz IV teilweise mehr verdient als in der selben Situation mit manchen gelernten Berufen können 20 Euro schon 
viel sein und an anderer Stelle fehlen von ausartenden Situationen die in die 3-4 Stelligen Beträge gehen wie es bei manchen Metin spielern ZB. der Fall ist ganz abgesehen.
Und mal eben seine Rüstung auf vorderman bringen mit Steinen weil der Raid das gerne möchte kann auch leicht in solchen Situationen führen .


----------



## Visssion (21. Februar 2010)

Jo und ich hab zufällig die beiträge verfolgt... Und wie oben schon wieder einer sagte NIEMANS wird gezwungen etwas aus dem I.S. zu kaufen deswegen kappier ich euer problem immer noch nicht... Wenns euch stört dann hört doch einfach auf das game zu zocken so einfach ist das!


----------



## WilliWinzig (21. Februar 2010)

Sag mal "nirvanger1" wenn du schon behauptest :

"Man kann KEINE AUSTRÜSTUNG im Shop kaufen!"

Wie bitte stehst du dann zum Bindungslöser ?
Damit kann man sehrwohl Ausrüstung kaufen.

Ob man das nun direkt oder indirekt über den Shop macht ist irrelevant.


----------



## Meili (21. Februar 2010)

willi genauso gut kann man es sonst auch gleich aus dem loot kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (21. Februar 2010)

Und man kann die Ausrüstung , Stats oder so NICHT (!!!!!!) im Item-Shop kaufen!
Das einzige was man sich da kaufen kann , sind Makellose Fusis , Steine zum Aufwerten , Aufladungen für den Arkanen und so , aber NICHT(!!!) die Ausrüstung.
Den Bindungslöser haben die nur kurzfristig in Spiel gebracht damit man nicht die Ausrüstung umbedingt wegschmeißen muss.


(PS.: Bleibt bei euren Spielen , es wird ja einen Grund haben wieso ihr zB kein RoM spielt ; ich erzähl auch nicht irgendne scheiße weil ich es nicht mag über zB WoW oder so)


----------



## nirvanager1 (21. Februar 2010)

> Also per Defintion ist Abzocke etwas, wenn ohne das Wissen des Kunden Kosten anfallen, die nicht oder nur sehr schwer zu kalkulieren sind/waren. Da die Preise im Itemshop eindeutig ausgeschrieben sind und man nicht gezwungen ist sie zu kaufen, ist es de facto keine Abzocke.



Zitat von "Unfug"


----------



## yank3 (21. Februar 2010)

f2p aber pay2master

auch jeder der viel zeit in farmen investiert und keinen cent ausgiebt, wird "besser" sein, wenn er sich noch zusätzliche verbesserungen aus dem cs holt, darin kann man doch aber nichts schlechtes festmachen.

"gefährlich" war schon ein gutes stichwort, jedoch basiert doch alles in unserer wirtschaft auf diese art von "ausbeutung", seien es dienstleistungen oder unterhaltungsangebote.

natürlich müssen die entwickler eine art suchtspirale erzeugen, um uns zu binden. klar, könnte man es weniger "spaßmachend" erzeugen, aber es liegt immernoch an einem selbst, wie sehr man sich vereinnahmen lässt.

natürlich zielen f2ps auf unsere schwächen, aber das liegt doch in der natur der sache und scheinbar funktioniert frogsters kombi aus qualität und "geldforderung" sehr gut, sonst würde es sich trotz der hindernisse nicht so etablieren können.


----------



## Fusie (21. Februar 2010)

WoW Gold kaufen -> mit Gold Raidplatz kaufen -> Gegenstände zustecken lassen -> *BEI WOW KANN MAN ITEMS GEGEN BARGELD KAUFEN*!!!!!!1111121314

Ist genau die selbe "Logik", die hier manche auf RoM anwenden.

1. Niemand muss Diamanten kaufen, er kann auch den meisten Kram entweder über die Phiriusmarken erhandeln, nützliche Gegenstände aus dem Geschenkbeutel aufheben, stinknormales ingame Gold gegen Diamanten im Auktionshaus tauschen und sich damit aufrüsten, auf Aktionen achten bei denen man Codes erhalten kann um IS Sachen gratis zu bekommen.

2. Wer sich von anderen zum Großeinkauf drängen lässt, hat wohl nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank und sollte wohl die Finger vom Internet bzw. generell dem PC lassen und lieber professionelle Hilfe aufsuchen.
Denn solche Menschen lassen sich wohl auch irgendwelche afrikanische Bankkonten mit angeblichen Millionen Dollar drauf gegen x Tausend Euros andrehen...

3. Das hier ist mal wieder ein flacher Trollthread mit den üblichen flachen Spammposts von den üblichen WoW Anhängern - Kinder, geht wieder in euren WoW Kindergarten und bleibt dort doch einfach, danke.

Es wurde schon mehrfach bewiesen das man RoM auch ohne großen Geldeinsatz spielen kann, in wie fern da dann noch eine Abzocke sein soll, kann ja mal irgendwer versuchen zu erklären.

Man spielt unterm Strich langsamer. Na und?
Man hat es meist einen Tick schwerer. Na und?

Und zum PvP... da muss man sich eben im klaren drüber sein, das man dafür viel Zeit oder entsprechend Geld investieren muss um eine Chance zu haben.
Aber wer mit seinem Fiat auf eine Formel 1 Strecke geht, kann danach auch nicht rum piensen wenn er die ganze Zeit über nur Abgase von den Rennwagen schlucken muss... immerhin wird er ja nicht dazu gezwungen mit zu fahren.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (21. Februar 2010)

Meiner Meinung hat die "Diskusion" echt kein Sinn mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt nur 2 Seiten:
1. Meint das RoM ne Abzocke ist
2. Die anderen meinen es nicht


----------



## Seydo (21. Februar 2010)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> warum sollte es abzocke sein?
> 1. Ist es ein F2P spiel und i-woher muss ja Geld für weiterentwicklung kommen
> 2. Ist man nicht gezwungen echtes Geld zu investieren
> 3. Hilft es dem Spiel sich zu entwickeln und das neue Chapter hinzu kommen denn,
> ...





Es ist einfach fakt das die meisten dinge im spiel, besonders in sachen PvP es einfach erfordern das man geld investiert um mithalten zu können, grad in sachen pvp ist es verdammt hart ohne ingame shop aus zu kommen, deswegen halt ich allgemein jedes free 2 play wo man sich vorteile erkaufen kann die über bonus exp gehen für eine art "abzocke" besonders da sich so ein spiel auch weiter entwickelt.

Wenn man natürlich nur ein bischen pve spielt und auch so nicht mithalten will, klar dann ist man nicht zu gezwungen, die meisten spieler wollen mmos aber doch eher intensiv spielen.

Und nein ich gehör nicht zu deiner wow fanboy fraktion ich spiel guildwars, ich weiß also was chancengleichheit ist und kenne auch deren wert in PvP.

Somit, für pve spieler ist RoM weniger abzocke, aber für PvP, das sich auch noch weiter entwickelt? Finger weg.


----------



## Seydo (21. Februar 2010)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung hat die "Diskusion" echt kein Sinn mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



2 Standpunkte gibts meistens bei jeder Diskusion, ohne meinungsverschiedenheit kann man eine Diskusion nicht aufbauen die aussage das es nur 2 seiten gibt war also für die katz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allexiella (21. Februar 2010)

@darkhellboy

schön das deiner MEINUNG nach, diese dikussion keinen sinn hat.

dann lass aber andere auch ihre meinung äussern. 

auch wenn mein wissen über den item-shop lückenhaft ist. so bleibe ich bei meiner:

wer keine lust hat im spiel zu "arbeiten" geht in den item-shop und schreit hinterher über abzocke!

ausserdem ist ein EXP-Bonus für mich ziemlich nah an "ausrüstung".


----------



## Visssion (21. Februar 2010)

haha die aussage mit den 2 seiten war doch nice xD


----------



## nirvanager1 (21. Februar 2010)

Visssion schrieb:


> haha die aussage mit den 2 seiten war doch nice xD



ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas nennt man in fachkreisen auch "Epic Fail"


----------



## Styling (22. Februar 2010)

ich finde rom hat mittlerweile ganz schon abgebaut. ich bin seid der beta dabei. da lief alles recht gut und bei problemen leistete der support schnelle hilfe. wenn ein fehler auftrat wurde dieser fix behoben und wenn man einen verlust von gegenständen etc hatte wurden diese ohne große probleme ersetzt. inzwischen hat sich da einiges geändert...man wird nur noch mit standartmails hingehalten die einen nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, wenn man nochmal hinterfragt bekommt man auch keine konkrete antwort usw..
momentan blüt das spiel nur so vor fehlern..npcs sind nicht ansprechbar,quests nicht erfüllbar,gegner so verbuggt das sie unbesiegbar werden,spieler landen bein einloggen auf fremden accounts und plündern diese und und und..
ich mag das spiel echt gerne spielen, aber es ist echt mies wie die quälität stetig nachlässt.
das sind einige sachen weswegen ich der meinung bin das dringend was geändert werden muss.

nun ja, aber hier geht es ja um die begründung warum rom nun abzocke sein soll. also ich bin definitiv der meinung!
und zwar aus folgenden grund:
man kauft sich sachen aus dem itemshop und diese funktionieren zum teil nicht oder nur ab und an mal!!! einen ersatz dafür gibt es meist nicht!!! und genau das ist es warum ich rom inzwischen für abzocke halte!!

nun werden sicherlich wieder einige ankommen von wegen free to play und man muss nicht zahlen.. ja da habt ihr recht! das ist jedem selbst überlassen und man kann auch ohne geldeinsatz spielen.
aber wenn jemand sich dazu entschließt sich aus dem angebotenen itemshop etwas zu kaufen, dann muss es auch funktionieren ansonsten ist es pure abzocke!!!! wenn wirklich mal was schiefgehen sollte,sodass die sachen nicht richtig funktionieren muss es wenigstens ersatz geben, und den gibt es meist nicht!!!

ich finde es echt schade das ein so geiles game so runtergewirtschaftet wird...


allein einen schönen abend noch..



p.s. ach ja, habe mir hier so einiges durchgelesen...finde es echt daneben wie manche hier andere beleidigen nur weil die ihre persönliche meinung äußern. einer ist dafür, einer dagegen. so ist das in einer abstimmung/diskusion halt! wenn ihr nicht in der lage seid die meinungen der anderen vernünftig zu kommentieren ohne zu beleidigen etc so lasst es doch bitte einfach. ihr benehmmt euch ja zum teil wie früh pubertierende kinder und das tut ja wohl nicht not!


----------



## dd2ren (22. Februar 2010)

Ich habe selbst am Anfang mal 50 Euro in Rom investiert und mir komplett alles Lagertruhen gekauft weil ich es nicht einsehen wollte mir Platz für Diamanten zu mieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wars dann aber auch schon , abzocken tun die nicht aber wer nur halbwegs mit normaler Spielweise mitziehen will muss sich schon im Shop bedienen . Wenn ich gesehen habe was die Leute für ihre Chars fürs pimpen bezahlt haben stehen mir die Haare zu Berge 700 euro etc. 

mein Mage ist lvl 30/30 seit Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das wars auch schon , für ein Free to play Spiel ist es ok aber um Geld reinzustecken zu primitiv in allen Ecken , aber ich weis die die es zur Zeit spielen finden es super toll , perfekte Grafik , perfekte Animationen der Chars , und alles andere ist auch perfekt . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich sehe das genau andersrum aber ich spiele es ja auch nicht.

aber wem es gefällt soll sich dort ruhig tummeln ^^ 


Abzocke finde ich übrigends an dem Spiel das man Lagerplatz mieten muss statt ihn wenigstens permanent kaufen zu können. 

edit:



Styling schrieb:


> spieler landen bein einloggen auf fremden accounts und plündern diese und und und..





ist das wirklich so ?  das wäre ja hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Februar 2010)

Beleidigungen und Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## Cool Mc Cool (22. Februar 2010)

wenn ihr der meinung seid das Rom, Frogster, Yusho... die leute abzockt, wendet euch an die Verbraucherzentrale...


http://www.verbraucherzentrale.de



Zur Not spielt einfach Allods!!!
http://de.allods.gpotato.eu


----------



## psprofi (22. Februar 2010)

Ich selbst habe RoM lange gespielt.

Zu anfang macht es echt Spaß aber sobalt man höhere Level erreicht hat, kommt man ohne gutes Equip nicht weiter. Die Instanzen sind am ende einfach zu schwer. 
Dies wurde mit den neuen Instanzen noch klarer deutlich. Wenn man kein Geld auszugibt, kommt man nicht weiter. Denn um ordentliches Equip zu bekommen braucht man Makellose Fusionssteine(nur aus Item-Shop) und gute Stats.

Für die Stats farmt man wochenlang eine bis zwei Inis. Wenn man brauchbare Stats haben will, farmt man sogar länger (Stichwort Cleane Stats).

Daher wird RoM mit der Zeit langweilig. Man ist zu schlecht equippt um in höheren inis zu kommen. Und wochenlang nur durch eine Ini zu rennen und Stats zu farmen ist öde.


Es ist toll das es immer neuen Inhalt gibt, doch ist dieser meist für die High Leute, welche meist Hunterte von Euros ausgeben



Doof finde ich es auch das zu wenig Low-Content verfügbar ist. Diverse instanzen sind mit dem vom Spiel empfohlenen Level nicht zu schaffen, außer man ist übelst equipt.

 Es gibt diverse Quest-Löcher wo man keine Quests mehr hat. Dann muss man mit Tagesquests leveln, was total öde ist.

Die meisten Quests sich wiederholen. (töte Kreatur X 15 mal, quest abgegeben, Töte die selbe Kreatur 10 mal, usw)

Klar kann man das Game spielen ohne Geld auszugeben, es dauert nur viel viel länger.


Zum Support kann ich nur eines Sagen. Lösung zu jedem 2. Problem ist, das Spiel neuzuinstallieren.



Fazit:

Abzockergame?
 Jein, man wird nicht gezwungen Geld auszugeben. Das komplette Spiel ist durchaus Spielbar, ohne einen Cent auszugeben.
Doch in den Höheren Leveln wird das Geld und Items farmen echt langwierig.


----------



## Rhunestone (22. Februar 2010)

Also RoM ist keine Abzocke sondern Rappelz da man da zum Leveln Geld ausgeben Muß ( Staminabewahrer( in Höheren Leveln pro Level bis zu 100 Stk))


----------



## lucki (22. Februar 2010)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> warum sollte es abzocke sein?
> 1. Ist es ein F2P spiel und i-woher muss ja Geld für weiterentwicklung kommen
> 2. Ist man nicht gezwungen echtes Geld zu investieren
> 3. Hilft es dem Spiel sich zu entwickeln und das neue Chapter hinzu kommen denn,
> ...



Also ich bin eigentlich auch ein wow spieler spiele nur ab und an Rom aber das es ne abzokke ist finde ich nicht wie hier schon ein paar geschrieben haben ich brauch ja den item shop nicht nutzen wen ich nicht will..
klar wen ich besser items haben will muss och halt ein paar euro investieren was ich ja bei wow jeden monat mache ..wen mann das so sieht ist nicht gratis was gut oder besser ist


----------



## friha2309 (22. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,
jetzt geb´ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu.

Da sich jeder darüber im Klaren sein kann, dass RoM komplett ohne Real-Geld spielbar ist
und da sich jeder darüber im Klaren sein kann, dass RoM, zumindest später, ohne Einsatz von Real-Geld, einfach länger dauert.

Fazit bleibt: 
RoM ist absoltu und ohne Wenn und Aber ohne Real-Geld spielbar - also wo soll da bitte schön die Abzocke sein.
Alle Fakten liegen auf dem Tisch und können jedem absolut klar sein.

Es gibt keine versteckten Kosten.

CUL8er
FriHa


----------



## Mithrun (22. Februar 2010)

rom geht im mom immer mehr richtung abzocke, was meiner meinung nach aber eher daran liegt, dass der support nicht richtig funktioniert und man items, die man dank bugs verliert, nicht vollwertig ersetzt bekommt
zur "abzocke" durch den itemshop kann ich nur sagen, dass es viele top-equipte spieler gibt, die 0€ bzw 10€ für die dvd ausgegeben haben... klar mag es langweilig erscheinen, über 200mal hdo zu rennen wegen den stats, aber dadurch wird man auch ohne geld auszugeben stark genug für die neuen inis... 
es ist klar, adss man die sachen aus dem itemshop braucht, um wirklich stark zu werden, aber die dafür benötigten diamanten lassen sich gut durch ingame-gold kaufen... muss man halt mal n paar std daylies farmen oder nen guten stat/gute ausrüstung verkaufen...


----------



## Gromark (22. Februar 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Öhm stimmt das ? Also das die Dinge aus dem Shop nur "kosmetischer" Natur sind und im Spiel keine Verbesserung bringen ? Sprich: Mehr Schaden z.b. ?



Ja das stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt keine Items die irgendwie deinen Schaden erhöhen oder sonst was...


----------



## Eglaf der Heiler (22. Februar 2010)

Aloha liebe buffedcommunety, 
Also ihr habt mir durch euren ganzen meinungen viel zum nachdenken gegeben. Habe ich auch getan und sage weiterhin :
RoM ist gefährlich:ja
RoM ist abzocke : Nein

Meine bisherigen ausgaben bezihen sich im moment auf 60 euro und ich spiele RoM seit der Open Beta. Habe meine 50 euro relativ verschenkt, gebe ich zu. Die 10 euro habe ich in die chapter 2 Box gelegt und die sachen davon habe ich heute noch. Wenn man sich wirklich überlegt was man tut kann man auch Raiden gehen ohne realgeld auszugeben dauert nur etwas. 

Aber soviel dazu. Ich sage jetzt auch etwas was vlt etwas beleidigend sein kann, aber es muss raus:
Es gab hier sehr viele beiträge die ich nachvollzihen kann. Aber die wurden dann meistens ein paar zeilen später wieder verhunzt indem man ( jetzt nur beispiel) WoWFanboy die WoW spieler beleidigte. Also was ich damit sagen will ist, in dieser Diskosion sollte es eigentlich nicht vorkommen das man Spieler von anderen spielen beleidigt. Ja es gibt diejenigen die uns beleidigt, aber gibt jenes das auch euch das recht das zu machen? Diese schreiber sollten darüber nachdenken.

-Gruss RoM spieler in einer WoWfamilie Eglaf.


----------



## Mithrun (22. Februar 2010)

Gromark schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



öhm, das stimmt nur bedingt... ohne massig makellose fusis (wovon man glaube ich 5 stück geschenkt bekommt) kommt man nicht wirklich weiter... man kann sie natürlich für phiriusmarken (belohnung für tagesquests) kaufen, aber das dauert ewig... -> sinnvoller, gold zu farmen, damit diamanten zu kaufen und dann ganz normal den Item-Shop benutzen
wer sich natürlich zu schade ist, gold zu farmen, um diamanten für gold zu kaufen, muss sie eben mit euros kaufen...


----------



## Azanaryn (22. Februar 2010)

wiedermal ein kleiner ich-heulrum-weil-mir-keiner-zuhört-thread

Ich spiele seid der Closed Beta Runesofmagic und habe noch keinen cent ausgegeben.

Ich habe 2 Chars die ich ins Endgame gebracht habe und muss sagen das mir der Support bisher immer perfekt weiterhelfen konnte.

Als abzocke kann man wenn überhaupt Zeitungen wie PCGames betrachten die bei jeder kleinen Gelegenheit ein sonderheft rausbringen. Was nicht heißen soll das sieeinen abzocken, ich habe mir auch das ein oder andere Heft gekauft und finde cool wie einsteigerfreundlich es war und auch bleiben wird.

Als abschließende Worte kann ich sagen das ihr (die sagen das RoM abzocke ist) im grunde selber daran schuld seid, denn wie schon oft gesagt bist du nicht gezwungen Geld auszugeben. 

Viel Sapß euch noch und ich hoffe das es einmal einen Tag gibt an dem diese ganzen ich-heulrum-weil-mir-keiner-zuhört-threads verschwinden, denn davon wimmelt es in jedem Forum.


----------



## fglry (22. Februar 2010)

okay, erstmal um sinnlosen beleidigungen vorzubeugen: ich spiele NICHT wow, habs noch nie getan. ich spiele selbst rom, und sonst nichts (im mmo-bereich).
ich muss dem zustimmen, dass man freie wahl hat, etwas im itemshop zu kaufen.
allerdings MUSS man im endgame zwingend diverse sachen wie z.b. makellose fusis und hämmer, ev auch mounts kaufen. natürlich kann man diese auch für ingamegold kaufen. allerdings stellt sich die frage, wie komme ich an ingamegold? ich weiss nicht, wie es bei euch aussieht, aber ich habe nicht jeden tag 3 stunden zeit, in denen ich cl o.ä. laufe, damit ich irgendwann genug geld und stats habe, um pimpen zu können. aber das ist nicht mein problem, denn frogster muss die leute ja irgendwie dazu bringen, geld im cs auszugeben, wie sollen sie den sonst das spiel finanzieren? 
Was mich aber stört, ist, dass das spiel total buggy ist, der support nur mit standartmails nach ewigen zeiten antwortet (als es entbinder geschenkt gab, bekam ich an dem tag als die gutscheine abliefn eine mail, dass mich die erste mail mit dem gutschein leider nicht erreicht hat; der neue code ist leider gerade abgelaufen, weshalb ich dann leer ausging) und frogster wohl an dem erfolgssyndrom leidet, dass mit zunehmendem erfolg sich die firma immer weniger um die spieler kümmert, obwohl gerade diese all das bezahlen. es ist anscheinend nicht einmal möglich, durch ihre schuld verlorene items (z.b. bei datenbankfehlern) aus den backups wiederherzustellen; jedes inhaltspatch ist erst min 1 woche nach veröffentlichung überhaupt spielbar; oft lagt es so stark, dass meine diashow schneller läuft, und nein, an meinem ende liegt es nicht, ich spiele auch assassins creed flüssig und die leistungsfähigkeit dieser engine liegt in einer ganz anderen dimension. aber statt endlich mal die bugs zu beheben und die grafik aufzuwerten, wobei das spiel auch in bevölkerten bereichen mit mehr als 9 mobs flüssig laufen sollte, bastelt man lieber an neuen gebieten und instanzen, für die man nicht nur einen 500€ char braucht, sondern auch noch 12 stunden zeit.
ich muss leider sagen, dass mich rom immer mehr enttäuscht und ich im letzten halben jahr kein patch als wirklich große verbesserung empfunden habe.
mfg icelight


----------



## kasakus (22. Februar 2010)

Ich sag es mal so .. wenn man zu den besten gehören will muss man zahlen , außer du bist permanent am farmen weil du nix andereszu tun hast , oder du spielst das spiel auf eine weise die ich lw finde . Ich selbst hab es gespielt , hab einen 55er ritter , und ich weiß das wenn man zu den besten gehören will muss man zahlen. wenn jmd das game natürlich seit der beta zockt und das jeden tag ist klar warum er nix ausgeben muss. Aber vor allem meine Generation und ich persönlich auch, will/wollen sehen das sich was bewegt und nich stundenlang farmen. Ich fang mit WoW an weil ich kb mehr auf das game hab und weil ich mehr in den cs stecke als die monatlichen kosten für WoW ;D 
(dieser post hat niemanden angegriffen. ) 

MFG : Kasakus


----------



## macalania654 (22. Februar 2010)

Ja,ja,nur kosmetisch seit ihr am träumen oder was.Nehmen wir mal die Goldenen Reparaturhämmer,ist doch schön so ein 20%bonus auf die items,der haken an der ganzen sache ist das sich die rüstung im kampf so stark abnutzt das man andauernd am hämmer kaufen ist.
Die disskussionen wegen abzocke und so sind erst entstanden als frogster die abnützung der items raufgesetzt hat,von frogster hat das zwar nie einer bestätigt,aber etliche spieler haben diese erfahrung gemacht.Heute braucht es ca. 30% mehr hämmer als zur release.
Das wäre ja noch zu verkraften,und auch ich habe brav weiter hämmer im CS gekauft will ja weiterkommen und high end zocken.So weit so gut,hat man aber einmal ein problem im spiel gleich welcher natur und man schreibt den support an,merkt man das es frogster nur um die kohle geht.Vom support wird man mit standartsprüchen abgespeist so im sinn ,wir können das problem leider nicht nachvollziehen und das wars.Und auch die ewigen probleme mit den abstürzen und bugs und portproblemen und mit dem reittier und...ach hat keinen sinn. Von da her kommt bei mir das gefühl abzocke auf,da fühle ich mich als kunde,und kunde bin ich wenn ich dias kaufe,einfach nur verarscht.Ich war seit der beta dabei und hatte immer viel spass,aber jeder muss doch zugeben das in dr letzten zeit die probleme von rom immer mehr wurden,bis zum finalen desaster an einem freitag abend als der login server down ging.Und hat einer mal eine besserung bemerkt so das man sagen konnte ah ja,da tut sich was die von frogster sind am problem dran,aber nein es passiert nichts ausser das wieder neue inhalte aufgespielt werden ohne die alten bugs im griff zu haben.Und das nenn ich abzocke! Ich frage mich wie lange sich das die spieler noch gefallen lassen,und gehe jede wette ein das alodds viel zulauf von rom spielern haben wird die genug haben,denn nur so am rande,allods läuft jetzt schon besser als rom und befindet sich noch in der beta,das muss einem doch zu denken geben.Ich hab meinen char bei rom jedenfalls eingemottet,und hoffe immer noch das jetzt wo sie ernsthafte kokurrenz durch allods bekommen haben frogster endlich aus seinem winterschlaf erwacht und mal die diversen probleme in angriff nimmt.Schaffen sie das und man sieht das wirklich etwas geht dann bin ich auch wieder bereit dias zu kaufen und zu zocken,solange spiele ich das super gemachte allods und investiere mein sauer verdientes geld lieber da.
Zusammengefasst gesagt: kassieren und keinen service bei problemen bieten=abzocke,und das macht mich sauer.


----------



## Nicce81 (22. Februar 2010)

Zu meinen Zeiten konnte man die Diamanten gegen Ingame-Gold im AH bekommen. Dadurch war es auch ohne reales Geld möglich, sich entsprechend mit Makellosen Fusionssteinen etc. pp. zu versorgen... Kaum einer der Highend-Spieler, die ich kannte, invenstierte mehr als vielleicht 10 Euro in das Spiel... Sollte sich das geändert haben, das Dias nicht mehr gegen Ingame-Gold handelbar ist, dann... ist es Abzocke geworden. Wenn es doch geht... Als Casualspieler war es mir zumindest immer möglich, für das was ich wollte genug zusammen zu kriegen.


----------



## macalania654 (22. Februar 2010)

wenn man zeit hat stundenlang zu farmen sicher,aber ich habe nebenbei noch ein real life wo soll ich soviel gold farmen um im ah dias zu tauschen,also kaufe ich sie.aber wie gesagt was mich aufregt ist das der service von frogster facto nicht vorhanden oder mies ist,ich darf doch als zahlender kunde,der eben dias kauft,Hilfestellung erwarten wenn auf grund eines bugs beim porten items fehlen.und wenn dann die antwort kommt ,wir können das problem leider nicht nachvollziehen und ich in das item dias in form von fusisteinen oder weiss was gesteckt habe,dann bekomme ich schon das gefühl von abzocke.Gut man kann sagen musst ja keine dias kaufen,ist freiwillig.Aber welche spieler halten die infrastruktur von frogster am laufen, das die programmierer ihren lohn bekommen und sie die stromrechnung für die server bezahlen können,wer ist das?Richtig,spieler die dias kaufen.Also darf ich als gegenleistung mehr als ein blödes standartmail erwarten.Dazu kommt das mann in letzter zeit andauernd solche probleme hat,und wer jetzt sagt es sei nicht so den verstehe ich einfach nicht mehr.


----------

